# Rock Island report



## SAS MAYHEM (May 16, 2007)

Well what can I say, My RIA Tact gave me no surprises. I used all three of my mags 1 Novak and 2 Springfield's all of them worked flawlessly. The ammo was 230 grain Blazer from wallyworld. And the pin was hitting dead center. All of the firing was standing unsupported. My very first shots were at 7 yds a little to the left and low. My second mag was centered better again at 7 yds. By this time I was able to tell that she is a no drama shooter. She really felt good in my hands. SO I thought to move the target out to 15 yds, and to my surprise the grouping was just as tight. Now on my next target at 15 yds I put 2 mags through, one handed. This is where I had my first self induced hiccup. After the first round fired I went to shoot again then I noticed that the slide was not fully forward, about 1/8th inch from fully forward. I dropped the mag out and racked and lock the slide. There was a round fully in the barrel, ready to be fired, I thought "jam". After I locked the slide back and turn the gun to get a better view and the round just fell out. No nick on the round or any noticable damage, I unlocked the slide and manually ran 2 mags through it with no issue. I reloaded and everything was fine, I even used that round. I think I limp wristed it or new gun breaking in, after that I held it better with that one hand and I shot the rest of the mag plus one more with no issue. 
After that I brought the targets back to 7 yds and did some rapid fire. And just for the heck of it I pushed the target out to 25 yds, again to my surprise all 7 rounds on target, and I was not taking my time. If I was a better shooter I'm sure that they would have been all on target. And lastly at 15 yds and me really not thinking. It was really hot here in NC and I was thinking of A/C. 
All in all I'm very satisfied with this pistol. I already paid to have her coated at MAC's I think I'll go with either black over charcoal or black over black. I undecided right now. The owner at the range had one he said, and never had a problem with his for the many yrs he owned it. He was quite fond of his.

For anyone thinking of getting one, you have to consider this &#8230;. This pistol is really easy to shoot and fun.... not a drama queen. It really feels right and tight. I know this is going to be a keeper.

Here are the pics 
The brass








1st time @ 7 yards








2nd time @ 7 yds








1st time @15 yds








15 yds 2 mags 1 hand








7yds rapid fire








1st time 25 yds fast firing








15 yds me not thinking


----------



## JimmySays (Jun 8, 2007)

Good report. I wish you the best with your new pistol. Looks like a shooter.:smt023


----------



## stormbringerr (May 22, 2007)

cool gun,enjoy your rocker


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Well Mr.Sas Myhem looks like you got yourself a keeper for sure. Also looks like some good shooting, and a very good range report. Good luck with that new pistol.:smt180


----------



## SAS MAYHEM (May 16, 2007)

Thanks for your input guys, I'm really impressed with this gun. A real pleasure to shoot. After I get it coated I'll probably get new sights (up in the air on which ones) and grips. And leave it at that. This one really does *ROCK* :smt023


----------



## Uno99 (Oct 3, 2006)

Make sure to post pics when the modding is done


----------



## SAS MAYHEM (May 16, 2007)

Uno99 said:


> Make sure to post pics when the modding is done


I sure will my friend. :smt023


----------



## dogngun (May 29, 2006)

SAS: I now own 2 1911 pistols made by Armscor, a compact and a full size.
Over the last 10 years or so I have owned 5 of them.
They all were excellent shooters and I have never had a problem with one of them that was not mag related.
From what I have read online, I'd say that the closer they are to factory stock, the more reliable they are...they are made to work right and don't need ANY "improving". The surface mods you are making will not affect performance, but I'd keep the internals close to factory if I had plans to carry it.

FWIW, I have a Compact model that I carry frequently and have not had any problems with it at all.

If you can stand to pay less, you will have a great 1911.
Thanks for the posts.
Mark


----------



## Tactical Tom (Sep 19, 2007)

Good Shooting , Great report. I also have the R.I.A. 1911 fullsize & love it, I don't think you can beat it for under $400.00 ! I don't like the factory mag but Wilson can fix that !


----------



## SAS MAYHEM (May 16, 2007)

dogngun said:


> The surface mods you are making will not affect performance, but I'd keep the internals close to factory if I had plans to carry it.
> 
> FWIW, I have a Compact model that I carry frequently and have not had any problems with it at all.
> 
> ...


Agree I don't need to work anything else, all the mods are external/cosmetic. I might just might change my sights. MAYBE. I can work with what I have. I am using it as a CCW with my crossbreed holster it not really that evasive. I'm looking at another backup too, and the compact you mentioned in one of them. :smt023



> Good Shooting , Great report. I also have the R.I.A. 1911 fullsize & love it, I don't think you can beat it for under $400.00 ! I don't like the factory mag but Wilson can fix that !


Thanks for the comment, I did get 2 extra mags too. There were Springfields and work great. I might invest in some of those new Wilson mags that just came out too. I did order a Wilson extended slide release today and some hex grip screws. I really enjoy this pistol. Really underrated.


----------

